# Early Laco Electric?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I continue to be impressed by the early Timex Electrics...ticking away after nearly 50 years, probably without a service, and with a second hand that only moves every second. I can see why Watchnutz / Bill likes them :notworthy: .

Here is what I think is an early Laco Electric. According to Bill, Timex bought Durowe-Laco at the end of 1958 after first trying to buy Bulova, Junghens, and Gruen. Laco had a prototype electric that was not close to production at that time. It was not until 3 years later that the first Timex electrics were sold. Due to several problems, Timex sold Laco to ESA in 1965 but retained ownership of all the machinery and personnel and moved them to another location.

I've have a few examples with Laco on the dial and with this Calibre 871 movement, but they all have "TIMEX" written on the balance bridge....except this one that still has "LACO".

So Bill, if you're reading this my friend, is this likely to be an early one? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Paul, I'll be emailing a response to your email.

Not a lot can be found about the Lacos. I have 4 different ones and only one has the Laco on the bridge. Otherwise they are a cal 861 or #67 movement exactly like the ones with Timex on the bridge. The cal 861/67 was definately earlier than the cal 870/84 and was destinguishable in the case by the screwed on crown versus the later push on crown. Either the laco bridge was earlier or else it was just meant for European version only but I really can't say which. I did have an earlier backset movement but can't lay my hands on it right at the moment. The 861 was only made while Timex owned Laco and they designed their own movement (870)which they made at the new plant starting in 1969.

Your comments about the history are correct. The problem with the Laco Durowe operation seemed to be the mindset was to steeped in traditional watchmaking techniques and could not meet the production Timex required, and was used to, with their mass production methods.

Another interesting thing is that all the Laco electrics seem to be gold plated which Timex seldom did on other watches. I also have one Laco that has a lightning bolt second hand ala Hamilton and another that has a lightning bolt symbol on the 12 marker.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, not a great shot but here is the earlier Laco I mentioned on the left. Center is the 861 and right is the 870. Notice the differences especially in the regulator.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The dial is so "TIMEX" Paul, it's kind of like a dozen or so TIMEX models, the font and style generally! :yes:

It's interesting that we seem to know much more about all this history than the companies concerned - I'll get my anorak and watch-spotting book, and my binoculars, and go sit on the porch to see what folks passing by are wearing :sadwalk: :rofl2:


----------

